# Planning to visit Canada??????need help!



## Keegan (Jan 1, 2011)

Hi everyone, I was planning a trip to Canada with my family. I don???t have much idea on that place and I am still preparing my plans to visit the country. I would like to know from the travelers as what are the places I should be visiting there and any suggestions and advices would be welcome.

  Thanks in advance!


----------



## Arnold (Jan 1, 2011)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*Keegan* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *sign-up here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member


Note: This is an automated message.


----------



## qzny0s (Jan 1, 2011)

I know Niagara Falls is a must see....how much time do you have to visit...knowing the number of days on your trip could probably be helpful focusing on suggestions.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Jan 1, 2011)

Welcome to the forum.

best-regards

World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------



## Work IN Progress (Jan 1, 2011)

Just curious, but do you know that you are asking about a vacation on a fitness website.  

Rain man was a RA-TARD.  damn near broke the city too


----------



## OfficerFarva (Jan 1, 2011)

Rockie Mountains in the winter is the place to be.


----------



## Work IN Progress (Jan 1, 2011)

I strongly disagree officer.  I believe the app. mountains are far superior in the wintertimes.


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 3, 2011)

I am planning on visiting the southern Hemisphere.  Where should I go?

One of the largest countries in the world and you are talking like you can just hop skip and jump to places.


----------



## big60235 (Jan 3, 2011)

Work IN Progress said:


> Just curious, but do you know that you are asking about a vacation on a fitness website.



REALLY. Travel advise? Try Canada's visitors website.


----------



## RAHHH (Jan 3, 2011)

niagra falls then Toronto (only a 40min drive from there) go to kensington market. its pritty cool on a sunday.
but its winter, why anyone would come to canada then blows me away it sux and is depressing.  or maybe its cuzz i live here lol.,


----------



## M-Rods (Jan 5, 2011)

Montreal strip clubs....end of discussion lol


----------



## vortrit (Jan 5, 2011)

Welcome to IM!


----------



## Ironheadhelp (Jan 5, 2011)

Maby try a travel agent instead if a bodybuilding site... Haha


----------



## Culler (Jan 6, 2011)

M-Rods said:


> Montreal strip clubs....end of discussion lol


 
How about Club Supersex to be a little more specific... lol  

OP, shoot me a PM and I can help you out.


----------

